# I'm hooked on the show Wheeler Dealers



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I started watching a show where 2 guys in England buy and repair cars to resell at a profit. What is cool about the show is they often have some unique rides, last night was a Bond Bug,








and previously a Mini Moke, 








and Jensen Interceptor









and some American Iron as well.

I occasionally miss what they are talking about as the limey accent throws me off. That and all the talk about bonnets, boots, quid, etc. Aluminum pronunciation is also quite different.

If you happen to get a station called Velocity it's on Wednesdays (and repeats on at other times). Some of the video is here http://velocity.discovery.com/videos/wheeler-dealers/

Tom


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Saw a few episodes- pretty cool show.

Love that old Interceptor. Reminds me a little of the 70's Lambo Espada:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Slott V said:


> Saw a few episodes- pretty cool show.
> 
> Love that old Interceptor. Reminds me a little of the 70's Lambo Espada:


Lambo is prettier and probably much better built, Interceptor has Chrysler power and definitely easier to keep running. A lot of those late 60's designed GT's (longer with the 2+2's than coupes) look kind of cool but still funky now. Maserati Ghibli, Fiat Dino 2400... upright fixed headlights and that long back end. My favorite of the era in the category of cars that I could actually aspire to own at some point- is the Alfa Romeo Montreal. There is sometimes an Interceptor that shows up sometimes at local British car shows. 

I LOVE Wheeler Dealers. They actually source parts and fix stuff like a normal hobbyist or restorer would! Saw the Bugeye Sprite show, have had a couple of them and a Midget or three over the years. The analysis, parts swapping etc was dead on! Now the trick is to have Edd in the shop working for you for free..... I know he reads up on these projects before the cameras roll, but he has skills!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I missed the Lotus Elan show but hope to catch it. My uncle had a Bugeye which they call a Frogeye. I am hoping they get one of these:










A Lotus Eclat. I had one in the 80's, bought it for about $7k and sold it a few years later for about the same money. Wanted an Lotus Esprit but was too cheap (or should I say I didn't have the money?). 

I had a Porsche 914 (the Volkswagen of Porsches) in my early 20's which I'd like to see them do.

For you Mopar fans they did a nice Dodge Charger.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

An Eclat! You'd be the only one on your block for sure. Lotus made some interesting and kind of offbest cars in the years after fed bumpers and smog control took the life out of a lot of engines and ruined body styles. That is an interesting car, don't know much about it at all. I know I have seen one or two but that would be it. I know they had some issues. I guess anything left has either had them dealt with or is a project car. 

Along similar but less "exotic" lines, I am looking at a more-involved-than-I-might-want-to-attempt project GTV6 now. Getting a second opinion from a friend with a lot of 'sperience. I love everything about the car in general, great performance, just don't need one that turns into (another) long term project.

Tried to loac a picture of this forlorn survivor.... will when I get system to cooperate.

Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dudes..............I'm stuck on the Walking Dead on AMC


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> An Eclat! You'd be the only one on your block for sure. Lotus made some interesting and kind of offbest cars in the years after fed bumpers and smog control took the life out of a lot of engines and ruined body styles. That is an interesting car, don't know much about it at all. I know I have seen one or two but that would be it. I know they had some issues. I guess anything left has either had them dealt with or is a project car.
> 
> Along similar but less "exotic" lines, I am looking at a more-involved-than-I-might-want-to-attempt project GTV6 now. Getting a second opinion from a friend with a lot of 'sperience. I love everything about the car in general, great performance, just don't need one that turns into (another) long term project.
> 
> ...


Yes, mine had the big bumpers which took away from the look, but it was better than the Elite it's Gremlinesque sibling. It had vacuum headlights with a leak so it would wink at you after a day or two.

Have not started on the Walking Dead, but I have been reading a bunch of Zombie books in an attempt to make my work life seem better in comparison!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Me to Sethndaddy love that show. This sunday is going to be awesome!!!!!!!!!!! But I have seen the show you guys are talking about.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:


sethndaddy said:


> Dudes..............I'm stuck on the Walking Dead on AMC


I like the WD also ! also agreat inspiration for some of my builds !!

Neal:dude:


----------

